# Who gets turned on by Outrages food?...



## ExLe (Dec 3, 2011)

Ever since I became seriously dedicated to a BB lifestyle and restrained from "dirty" foods I have noticed I have developed a major food fetish...

I use to think the Food and Travel channel was for house wifes and pointless...

I now find myself watching Man vs. Food and Diners Drive Ins and Dives constantly, salivating in arousement...

I have even circled cheat meals 2-3 weeks out on my calender and have traveled to many of the places on these shows, even ones that have required hours of driving...

This thread will be dedicated for pics of the most outrages and best looking foods you can find...

Try to find the name of the place and location of the food you post...








Quadruple Bypass Burger
Heart attack Grill,
Las Vegas, NV.






B3 burrito (finish it, meal free of charge plus unlimited rides for life on "speed the Ride"
Nascar Cafe
Las Vegas, NV







Breakfast burrito challenge (finish it, free food for life there)
Jack & Grill
Denver, CO.


More to come...


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 3, 2011)

yup. just jizzed all over the place. the breakfast burrito is one of the sexiest things i have EVER seen.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 3, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> yup. just jizzed all over the place. the breakfast burrito is one of the sexiest things i have EVER seen.


 
Agreed...








Get ready for round 2...


Live video of the sexy beast...







YouTube Video


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 3, 2011)

i had plans with my girl tonight. but im just tgoing home to watch this video since i cant at work LMAO


----------



## squigader (Dec 3, 2011)

Gorgeous...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 3, 2011)

I once tried to eat the Moose omelette Made with 12 large eggs, bacon, sausage Mushrooms, onions & melted cheese Served with breakfast potatoes & toast. Clean your plate in one hour or less....Get your name on our "Wall of Fame" And a free souvenir T-shirt at Moose McGillicuddys in Waikiki,  I got 3/4 in and felt like puking.

I do miss breakfast there I think I'll go to breakfast tomorrow and get the Loco Moco
A Hawaiian Specialty! Two eggs Sunny side up served atop a hamburger patty with Two scoops of rice and smothered in brown gravy....


----------



## ExLe (Dec 3, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I once tried to eat the Moose omelette Made with 12 large eggs, bacon, sausage Mushrooms, onions & melted cheese Served with breakfast potatoes & toast. Clean your plate in one hour or less....Get your name on our "Wall of Fame" And a free souvenir T-shirt at Moose McGillicuddys in Waikiki, I got 3/4 in and felt like puking.
> 
> I do miss breakfast there I think I'll go to breakfast tomorrow and get the Loco Moco
> A Hawaiian Specialty! Two eggs Sunny side up served atop a hamburger patty with Two scoops of rice and smothered in brown gravy....


 

Nice...

There is one like that in Seattle I want to try, I know I can beat that challenge...





Southwestern exposure omelette
Beth's Cafe
Seattle, WA.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

Spikes's Junkyard dogs
Rhode Island, MA.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

Ultimate Destroyer
Papa Bob's Bar-B-Que
Bonner Springs, KS


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

Mama's Challenge
Mama Campisi's
St. Louis, MO.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

Godzilla Roll
Sushi Delight
Lomita, CA.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 4, 2011)

When I lived in Texas we used to go to this place called the Country Inn in Somerville.  I fell in love with the chicken fried steak, but the regular steaks are good too.  Don't fall out of your chair when they bring you a large  steak on two full size platters.  And don't forget the chicken fried bacon...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 4, 2011)

maniclion said:


> When I lived in Texas we used to go to this place called the Country Inn in Somerville.  I fell in love with the chicken fried steak, but the regular steaks are good too.  Don't fall out of your chair when they bring you a large  steak on two full size platters.  And don't forget the chicken fried bacon...



^^^This! There CFS is hella good


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 4, 2011)

We clean eaters are all closet "food porn" fans


----------



## suprfast (Dec 4, 2011)

Never tried this place but a lot of people on the bbq forums said it has gone down hill in the past 20 years because its trying to serve bbq to normal people.  Id fuck this place up

The Salt Lick


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Never tried this place but a lot of people on the bbq forums said it has gone down hill in the past 20 years because its trying to serve bbq to normal people. Id fuck this place up
> 
> The Salt Lick


----------



## cshea2 (Dec 4, 2011)

I gotta go to one of these southern bbq joints. Theres only a couple of good ones in ny.. Dinosaur's BBq in harlem is pretty good, the original is in Syracuse.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 4, 2011)

Chicken fried steak got me in trouble. It is my favorite meal to eat. I personally like taking a ribeye or ny strip and battering it and frying it. I cook the steaks medium well. Sooo good. The traditional cube steal is hard to beat though.


----------



## squigader (Dec 4, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> Chicken fried steak got me in trouble. It is my favorite meal to eat. I personally like taking a ribeye or ny strip and battering it and frying it. I cook the steaks medium well. Sooo good. The traditional cube steal is hard to beat though.



What/how do you coat and batter and cook it? I make an awesome steak, but when I try to chicken-fry them, it comes out a disaster.

Anyone know any good BBQ joints in major cities on the East Coast?


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's easy 2 eggs beat for 1 steak. Dip the steak really really good. Cost it in white flour make sure it's coated good. Pour veggie oil your round skillet. On slightly above medium heat" enough to get the oil hot" drop your steak in. Let it brown, then flip it. With mine, by the time they are brown on both sides it's done. It's delicious. I take the left over grease and pour milk and flour in the pan turn it down to low, and some pepper and make gravy


----------



## cshea2 (Dec 4, 2011)

^^ Dinosaur's bbq in NYC is good, great for big groups. There expanding, I think theres one in Newark and maybe CT now. Get some pulled pork or ribs...


----------



## suprfast (Dec 4, 2011)

squigader said:


> What/how do you coat and batter and cook it? I make an awesome steak, but when I try to chicken-fry them, it comes out a disaster.
> 
> Anyone know any good BBQ joints in major cities on the East Coast?



I understand the need to keep your location in check but East Coast...

Rule of thumb, if its a franchise odds are the BBQ will suck.  A mom and pop Que joint is really the only place to get real bbq.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

suprfast said:


> I understand the need to keep your location in check but East Coast...
> 
> Rule of thumb, if its a franchise odds are the BBQ will suck. A mom and pop Que joint is really the only place to get real bbq.


 
Good rule of thumb^^^ 

Franchise foods will not be allowed on this thread...

Only mom and pop type dives...


----------



## cshea2 (Dec 4, 2011)

suprfast said:


> I understand the need to keep your location in check but East Coast...
> 
> Rule of thumb, if its a franchise odds are the BBQ will suck.  A mom and pop Que joint is really the only place to get real bbq.



I totally agree, the place I mentioned was great in Syracuse. It has a lot of history it was place for bikers to eat at. Now it's gone down hill, the consistency isn't there.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 4, 2011)

cshea2 said:


> I totally agree, the place I mentioned was great in Syracuse. It has a lot of history it was place for bikers to eat at. Now it's gone down hill, the consistency isn't there.



Sadly that is going to be a lot of places.  I think when food network gets a hold of these places and some dick motherfucker food critic comes in and complains because its not "fine dining" quality they start going down hill.  Another thing is everyone thinks they are a food critic(myself included).  Sometimes you need to appreciate the setting.  If I go to a taco truck I expect it to be greasy, tasty, heavenly, and give me the shits in an hour.  If I sit down somewhere nice opposite probably holds true


----------



## suprfast (Dec 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Good rule of thumb^^^
> 
> Franchise foods will not be allowed on this thread...
> 
> Only mom and pop type dives...



WORD


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

Bone in the Stone steak
River stone grill
Great Island, NY.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

ouch^ that one made my heart skip a beat or 2 just looking at it. that being said.... im in love LMAO! my step dad is in the military and before that was a national truck driver. that being said he know places all over the world that have amazing big meals just like this!


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ouch^ that one made my heart skip a beat or 2 just looking at it. that being said.... im in love LMAO! my step dad is in the military and before that was a national truck driver. that being said he know places all over the world that have amazing big meals just like this!


 
Nice...^^^

I hope this thread has met your expectations...


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

Adam Emmenecker challenge
Jethros BBQ
Des Moines, IA.


----------



## squigader (Dec 4, 2011)

suprfast said:


> I understand the need to keep your location in check but East Coast...



It's cause I travel a lot for work around the country.
Anything in the major cities - Boston, NY, DC, Philly? I prefer old-fashioned beef, brisket, etc to pork (ribs, pulled, etc.)


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Nice...^^^
> 
> I hope this thread has met your expectations...


 and way beyond


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

squigader said:


> It's cause I travel a lot for work around the country.
> Anything in the major cities - Boston, NY, DC, Philly? I prefer old-fashioned beef, brisket, etc to pork (ribs, pulled, etc.)


 

What has been the best city as far as the food options go?...


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> What has been the best city as far as the food options go?...


 im a die hard NY fan. but i dont eat ANYTHING but pizza and itlian food whiile im there. but from things ive seen i think philly or boston has a huge selction of great places to eat inclusing places with 120910234899320 cal foods like these


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 4, 2011)

cockmeat sandwich


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> im a die hard NY fan. but i dont eat ANYTHING but pizza and itlian food whiile im there. but from things ive seen i think philly or boston has a huge selction of great places to eat inclusing places with 120910234899320 cal foods like these


 

When I was in NY I ate nothing but pizza...

Must say best pizza I have ever had...

Philly has a great looking steak sandwich place...

This is next^^^


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

Cheese Steak
Tony Lukes
Philadelphia, PA.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

fucking shit that looks better then my girls ass


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> fucking shit that looks better then my girls ass


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> fucking shit that looks better then my girls ass


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

look at all the cheese  im in love


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> look at all the cheese  im in love


 

Put some up your girls butt and enjoy...   <-----

She will like the warm, soft, velvet texture...      

I should have put this in Anything goes...

I have a nice pic of this-------------------------^...


----------



## M4A3 (Dec 4, 2011)

The bacon mug. LOL






http://thisiswhyyourefat.tumblr.com/


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Put some up your girls butt and enjoy... <-----
> 
> She will like the warm, soft, velvet texture...
> 
> ...


 no dont have it moved bro!!! i love this thread. 99% of the time im on here im at work. anything goes is never work friendly. lmao. and i love food bro and my girl. if i mixed food in with our sex life i would be a fat ass


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> The bacon mug. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





I just got a stiffy...

Reps...


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 4, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Never tried this place but a lot of people on the bbq forums said it has gone down hill in the past 20 years because its trying to serve bbq to normal people.  Id fuck this place up
> 
> The Salt Lick



I think I need a private moment


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

im not  fan of bacon so that bacon mug looks gross. but filled with bubbling cheddar cheese thats brown becuase of the bacon fat of gross. till look cool as fuck lmao and fits perfect with this thread


----------



## ExLe (Dec 5, 2011)

Double Bypass burger
Vortex bar & Grill
Atlanta, GA.

(I have met people that say this place has the best burgers in the U.S.)


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> It's easy 2 eggs beat for 1 steak. Dip the steak really really good. Cost it in white flour make sure it's coated good. Pour veggie oil your round skillet. On slightly above medium heat" enough to get the oil hot" drop your steak in. Let it brown, then flip it. With mine, by the time they are brown on both sides it's done. It's delicious. I take the left over grease and pour milk and flour in the pan turn it down to low, and some pepper and make gravy



If you want real country fried steak you need to fry up a pound of bacon, save the grease.  Use a real iron skillet...  Use farm fresh eggs set in the fridge for a while after you beat them, then dip your steaks in and then drop in a bag of seasoned flour, shake then pull out and light place in hot bacon grease....   Then you use the leftover seasoned flour and grease to make your gravy. 

I grew up on southern food, my stepmom kept a coffee can of old bacon grease to cook at least 75% of our meals with.  Even our green beans and corn had a bit of grease added.  Peas were smothered in a spoonful of mayo then sprinkled with a little pepper that shit is delicious.  My favorite days were red beans and rice, she would lightly fry the rice after boiling it...   It's no wonder my dad had a heart attack at 50.   I eat clean now, but once you have a taste for that food it's hard for anything to compare....


----------



## ExLe (Dec 6, 2011)

Pinks Hot Dogs
Los Angelas, CA.


----------



## M4A3 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Tony’s BLT*
 One pound of fried bacon on a toasted Italian bread with lettuce, tomato and mayo.
 (submitted by Downtownrobot Nic via Tony’s I-75 Restaurant)


*





**The Bodybag*
 Three hamburger patties, ham, salami, cappicola, pepperoni,  provolone, american cheese, two eggs, french fries, coleslaw and hot  sauce, on a whole loaf of italian bread.












*El Niño*
 Ground beef, sauteed onions, sour cream, lettuce, tomato and cheddar  cheese wrapped in a large pepperoni pizza, totaling three pounds.


All this nasty shit brought to you by: http://thisiswhyyourefat.tumblr.com/page/15


----------



## mber (Dec 6, 2011)

Now those are cheat days you'll feel all week!!


----------



## colochine (Dec 6, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> im not  fan of bacon so that bacon mug looks gross. but filled with bubbling cheddar cheese thats brown becuase of the bacon fat of gross. till look cool as fuck lmao and fits perfect with this thread



Blasphemy...if you don't like bacon you're not American!


----------



## colochine (Dec 6, 2011)

maniclion said:


> If you want real country fried steak you need to fry up a pound of bacon, save the grease.  Use a real iron skillet...  Use farm fresh eggs set in the fridge for a while after you beat them, then dip your steaks in and then drop in a bag of seasoned flour, shake then pull out and light place in hot bacon grease....   Then you use the leftover seasoned flour and grease to make your gravy.
> 
> I grew up on southern food, my stepmom kept a coffee can of old bacon grease to cook at least 75% of our meals with.  Even our green beans and corn had a bit of grease added.  Peas were smothered in a spoonful of mayo then sprinkled with a little pepper that shit is delicious.  My favorite days were red beans and rice, she would lightly fry the rice after boiling it...   It's no wonder my dad had a heart attack at 50.   I eat clean now, but once you have a taste for that food it's hard for anything to compare....



Same here lol my mom still cooks everything in bacon grease. Amazing.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't know why, but for some reason these food are beginning to look scary to me.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 6, 2011)

colochine said:


> Blasphemy...if you don't like bacon you're not American!


 

^^^






Bacon doughnut sandwich with creme cheese
unknown location


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

colochine said:


> Blasphemy...if you don't like bacon you're not American!


 hahah i do i just dont like it on or in certain things. and it has to be cooked right.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 6, 2011)

Its tough not to puke skimming through this thread.

But fortunately I'm man enough to maintain control.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 6, 2011)

72 oz steak challenge
Big Texan
Amarillo, TX.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 6, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I don't know why, but for some reason these food are beginning to look scary to me.


 

^^^


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

i would need a whole bottle of A1 for that steak and el ol el at the londer pick off chubby. she ows captn tit pics if remember anyway


----------



## ExLe (Dec 6, 2011)

Classic Nachos Supreme
Mcginnis Landing
Kalamazoo, MI


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

^^ neeeds about 100000 more pounds of nacho cheese but other then that it looks great! talk about heart burn!


----------



## ExLe (Dec 6, 2011)

Pancakes
The Goose American Bistro
Darien, CT


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

fuck man now i want pankcackes. FUCK FUCK FUCK now i have to hit ihop bro ur fucking killing me son gshit!


----------



## ExLe (Dec 6, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> fuck man now i want pankcackes. FUCK FUCK FUCK now i have to hit ihop bro ur fucking killing me son gshit!


 

Bro you are missing a hilarious thread right now on AG...


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

wtf is AG and whats it about? im down! lmao


----------



## ExLe (Dec 6, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> wtf is AG and whats it about? im down! lmao


 

Anything Goes...

The how could people do this Sh** thread...


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Anything Goes...
> 
> The how could people do this Sh** thread...


 oh lmao i thought u ment AG as in another website. ill give it a check! is their any porn or anythg in it? im at work i cant afford to get fired lmao


----------



## ExLe (Dec 6, 2011)

no... Just funny...


----------



## ExLe (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 7, 2011)

This thread gave me virtual congestive heart failure....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 7, 2011)

I wonder if these places hand out Lipitor instead of after dinner mints?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, I love to eat, but I will not gorge myself like Adam does on his show. 

Because, being constipated and sitting on the thrown for about an hour and a half is not a very pleasant experience.

I keep thinking, oh great, I'm gonna die on the toilet just like Elvis.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 7, 2011)

Fucking WINGSTOP gets me crazy!!


----------



## Tuco (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 7, 2011)

I never understood eating chicken wings, why not just barbecue a whole chicken and get all your meat at once why nibble on the 2 smallest portions?  Same with ribs, just give me a Texas style brisket....


----------



## ExLe (Dec 7, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Yes, I love to eat, but I will not gorge myself like Adam does on his show.
> 
> Because, being constipated and sitting on the thrown for about an hour and a half is not a very pleasant experience.
> 
> I keep thinking, oh great, I'm gonna die on the toilet just like Elvis.


 
Or like the dude from the Sapranos...



I agree that I wouldn't eat like Adam does every day...

But I only have about 2-3 cheat meals a month...

So when I do I want the biggest and baddest meal I can find no matter how far...  

Once I have selected my next meal I  about it untill I eat that sucker all up...


----------



## ExLe (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 7, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I never understood eating chicken wings, why not just barbecue a whole chicken and get all your meat at once why nibble on the 2 smallest portions? Same with ribs, just give me a Texas style brisket....


 

They are more of an appetizer or finger food while drinking...

They are perfect with beer and a football game..

I don't know to many people that just order buffalo wings as there main meal...


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 7, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Or like the dude from the Sapranos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, like spackle on my intestines..!

I have to admit, shit looks soo good you wanna eat all of it...especially when you limit your carb intake.

Wifey tells me I can do what Adam does, I say, hell to the no.


----------



## meow (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't believe I actually survived cardio while reading this thread.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 7, 2011)

I love this fucking thread...


----------



## ExLe (Dec 8, 2011)

OMG burger challenge
Lindy's on 4th
Tucson, AZ


----------



## ExLe (Dec 8, 2011)

The Presidential plate
Mi Nidito
Tucson, AZ


----------



## ExLe (Dec 9, 2011)

Grimaldi's Pizzeria
Brooklyn, NY


----------



## ExLe (Dec 9, 2011)




----------

